# Fished the inlet



## rickyble (Apr 28, 2011)

Yesterday a friend and I rented a jon boat and trolled and fished the inlet from Huntington beach inlet almost to alantic ave. Not even a bite. Used live shrimp, minnows, salted shrimp, gulp, and verious lures... Bottom and top fished. Not even one bite. Not a nipple. It was one of the few times in my life I have not caught anything...On the other hand it was a beautiful January day in the land of the palm trees. Happy new year and keep fishing.


----------



## duskandlily (Jan 4, 2021)

rickyble said:


> Yesterday a friend and I rented a jon boat and trolled and fished the inlet from Huntington beach inlet almost to alantic ave. Not even a bite. Used live shrimp, minnows, salted shrimp, gulp, and verious lures... Bottom and top fished. Not even one bite. Not a nipple. It was one of the few times in my life I have not caught anything...On the other hand it was a beautiful January day in the land of the palm trees. Happy new year and keep fishing.


I wanna fish off a pier/beach in NJ but its really cold. I got a sabiki rig, a couple of suspending jerkbaits (a larger one and a smaller one), some berkley gulp minnows/swimming mullet, a bunch of jig heads/weights, a couple of storm shad swimbaits, some cut squid and finger mullet from killer bee baits, and a 2 oz bucktail. I was thinking of cutting the cut squid into thin strips, putting them on the bucktail, and doing a slow retrieve. I was also thinking of putting the entire finger mullet on a carolina rig, or cutting it up and putting it on a hi low with the cut squid. I have no clue as to whether the sabiki works or not, but if it does, ill probably put whatever live bait i can catch on a carolina rig and live line it. I just need some tips and responses to all of this to know whether it'll work or not.


----------



## jjirons69 (Dec 17, 2020)

Dang! Nothing.


----------

